# My New buckling



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Bear Creek Beaux is on his way! :stars: Here's a pic of a last minute snack on the way to airport. Next stop Sky Harbor, AZ, and home to me! I am so, so excited! :leap:

My son is having to drive me down there to pick him up around 10:30 pm. We had a heck of a monsoon last night. Am hoping we don't get dumped on again tonight. I have a kidding stall set up and ready for Beaux. Come morning, I'll introduce him to the boys and move him over to the buck yard to start getting acquainted. I can't believe this handsome lil guy is all mine! :wahoo:

I'll post more photos tomorrow after he settles in some. 

Deb Mc


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Handsome guy you've got there


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

He's very cute. Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! He is beautiful! I hope he gives you lots of gorgeous girls!! :kidred:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! I'm hoping to get at least one very special buckling out of Beaux in early spring 2012, a mini replica would be great! :kidblue: Yes, lots of does, too! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: I plan to breed him to two of my does late summer or fall and then to a third next year. I just  this lil guy. 

Deb Mc


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see why you  him! I do too! :drool: :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations! So cute!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You also plan on breeding him to one of your does in August right???? LOL 1 very special doe..... that WILL have a BEAUTIFUL buckling in her litter!!! :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

myfainters said:


> You also plan on breeding him to one of your does in August right???? LOL 1 very special doe..... that WILL have a BEAUTIFUL buckling in her litter!!! :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Yep! That's one of the two does mentioned above. I plan to breed her to Beaux as soon as she gets her rump over here.  One very special beautiful doe + one very special handsome buck = at least one very, very special and handsome buckling.

I've been waiting on Angel to go into season so I can breed her to Hootie, and I continue to wait. Do does stop cycling during the hottest months of the summer or ? Neither she nor Mitsy has gone into heat since May - and no, neither's preggers. So what's the deal??? Silly girls!

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't believe this! :GAAH: Beaux missed his connecting flight and is stuck in Newark until tomorrow night! He's being held @ a kenneling facility there. I feel so bad. His breeder didn't want to ship him initially but changed her mind and now this. I called the airlines back and they had a supervisor call the kennel to make sure Beaux is being fed only what I told them he could eat - I could just see them trying to feed him corn or dog food or ??? :hair: - and to make sure he has free access to fresh water. Poor guy! He must be so stressed and so confused.  

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! He looks cute!


----------

